

AppHarbor (YC W11) launches scaling - runesoerensen
http://blog.appharbor.com/2011/08/29/application-scaling-now-in-beta

======
vyrotek
Good work guys. I'm glad to hear that you're still making good progress on
this. I still have my checklist of things that are keeping me on Azure, but
I'm definitely keeping an eye on AppHarbor.

~~~
friism
Is there any way we could get a peek at that checklist? Feel free to drop me a
line at mf(at)appharbor.com

------
sinhpham
Good news. I've tried AppHarbor and it's really easy to deploy your .Net site.
One quick suggestion though: don't make me log in to see your documentation.

~~~
friism
Which part of the docs have your found to require login? The Knowledge Base
does not require authentication: <http://support.appharbor.com/kb>

~~~
sinhpham
My bad, yes I don't need to log in to view the docs if I go directly to
support.appharbor.com. But from the main page, when I click "Support", it
forces me to log in.

~~~
friism
Thanks for noting that, will fix.

------
mahmoudimus
Congratulations!

